

KDE ships version 4.8.5 of Plasma Workspaces, Applications and Platform - Tsiolkovsky
http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.8.5.php

======
sho_hn
Note that 4.9 was already released on August 1st:
<http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.9/>

I.e. this is mostly noteworthy because it's a maintenance release for the
previous major release series that is done after the new major release series
has begun. This is not unheard of, but relatively rare for KDE.

